# Burned bottom of Cookies



## kaitybug (Mar 10, 2005)

Help?
Every time I make chocolate chip cookies, the bottom of the cookies seam to get somewhat burned reguardless of the oven temps. I use a regular non-stick cookie sheet in a gas oven set at 350 deg according to the oven temp dial. Second batch was cooked at 325 deg but same results. Cooking time according to directions was 14 to 17 min. Second batch was removed at 11 min.
Thank You 

kaitybug


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Some suggestions:
Move the tray up to the top rack of the oven.

Insulate your pan by doubling with another pan.

Do not use a dark colored pan. A shiny pan lined with paper is best.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Are you sure your oven's thermostat is accurate? 

I assume you're not using convection. If you are, you must lower the temp.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ditto everything that has been said. I bake all of my cookies on 'silver' aluminum 1/2 sheet pans lined with parchment paper.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ditto ditto everything.
Also if you open the door frequently the oven will try to recover. Gas heat is generated from the bottom. If you double pan and the tops overcook, try putting the pans directly on the bottom of the oven. Please send all mistakes my way.


----------

